# I dropped my phone on my baby's head



## Mili84 (May 2, 2012)

Hi

I was on the phone to my sister when my 11 week son started making funny sounds, and i wanted my sister to hear him as I was passing the phone closer to him i accidentley dropped the phone on his forehead. He started crying straight away, and i picked him up. He calmed down pretty much within a minute but I felt horrible, I started to cry and now I worry so much. He has acted normally after and does not even have a bump, just little red mark. He has since had a bath and is asleep as every night. I worry so much that I have injured him or given him a concussion....


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Babies are pretty resistant. I doubt you injured him. But I know how terrible you must feel. Sadly, these little accidents happen and it makes us cringe. Just hug and kiss that little one and keep your eye on him if you're worried.


----------



## MichelleZB (Nov 1, 2011)

Poor baby! But everyone gets bumps on the head sometimes. Obviously I can't see your baby myself, but from your description, it doesn't sound serious.


----------



## MN BabyDust (Jan 24, 2011)

I had a similar experience. If he calmed down easily and has acted normal since I would try to get over it. I know how terrible you feel when they get hurt.


----------



## Mili84 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for your replays... Its been 24 hrs and he is acting normally, there is no bruise or swelling, i am still watching him closely.. Its the worst 24 hrs in my life. And it was iphone which weights 140 grams , i think thats heavy(((( . I keep kissing and hugging him and probably said sorry thousand times. My husband keeps telling me to let go , he's ok but i cant


----------



## AUvetmom (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah. I've done that. Twice.







(oops). He was no worse for the wear. I think he got his thick skull from his daddy.







Now he's starting to sit up on his own and has crashed onto our wood floors a few times, once right on his face. (I was, of course, poised to catch him in case of a backwards or sideways fall. silly boy) Kids are tough and made for a few crashes. All part of the life experience. I'm sure yours will survive too.


----------



## Mommie22 (Jul 31, 2011)

I once banged my ds1's head against the door. I really clocked him and started crying immediately. I watched him closely, felt like the world's worst mom and spent the next few days really trying to make it up to him. He's 6 now and just fine.


----------



## begoniamama (Nov 30, 2011)

even though my DS was never hurt on his head, when he was around 9 weeks old my DH pinched his finger in his carseat buckle (which resulted in a blood blister for a few days) and my father in law scratched his belly with his zipper (resulting in a long welt that i can still slightly see over a month later. both times i cried about as hard as he did. it was horrible. the pain cry is the worst in a little baby, just breaks my heart. they are super resilient though, i have learned that the hard way!


----------



## 1stTimeMama4-4-10 (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh mama, don't torture yourself. I seriously doubt that dropping a phone on a baby's head could do any damage. My child has had so many bumps and bruises so far, and she's only 2. When there is something really wrong, your child will let you know. Even at a few weeks old, they can communicate amazingly well when they need to!


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My sister dropped a tv remote on my baby's forehead when he was 4 1/2 months old. While she was standing up. While I had him on the floor changing his diaper. He had a nice bruise, and screamed bloody murder, but was completely fine after a few minutes. Things happen.


----------



## Mommel (Apr 16, 2010)

I have to admit that I giggled when I read the title to this thread. I have done this on more than one occasion. I also failed to pay attention to how much he was rolling and accidentally let him roll off the sofa onto the floor at five months! Oh, I felt so awful... but babies have soft bones for a reason, I guess. A friend of mine dropped her squirming LO on a linoleum floor from standing height, and she was fine... definitely less traumatized than her mama! I'll bet all of us have a story like that. It's heart-wrenching when it happens, and feeling guilty is entirely normal, but it's darn near a right of passage. At the least it's just evidence of our imperfection (a.k.a. our humanity).


----------



## SK8ee (May 30, 2012)

I did the same thing when my little girl was about 6 weeks, also with an iPhone. She was fine but I was panicked for a few minutes there.


----------



## Hymanroth (Jul 6, 2011)

I did that ... like twice







he's 9.5 months and the best most smartest baby ever


----------



## Mili84 (May 2, 2012)

I guess we are all human and make mistakes, just need to remember that we wish them only the best and never do these silly stupid mistakes on purpose


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Exactly! Kiddo is fine I'm sure. I've let my daughter roll off the couch/bed, banged her into stuff a few times, let her fall backwards off my lap when sitting on the floor (all by accident, of course)... she cried in each instance, but got over it and she was fine... they are pretty resilient.


----------



## ZachsMommy14 (Jul 13, 2012)

I am so thankful for these postings! This morning while I leaned over to get my lil guy (3months tomorrow) my iPhone fell out of my pj chest pocket (with otter case) fell on his forehead!! He cried immediately! It was horrible! I have been crying ever since. The baby ate cried a little during feeding, but after dad burped him he was up cooing and smiling. It has been abt an hour and now fell asleep in his swing. Im going to keep watching him. His foreheads a lil red. I feel horrible! Being a mommy is not easy, i know it was an accident but still am afriad it could have hurt him







. I always have my phone w me during night feedings i read articles or watch something to make sure i dont ever fall asleep while burping or feeding. I feel a little better after reading these postings but wont be ok until a few days have gone by and hes ok.


----------

